# Cosmos 2 "Black and White Luxury"



## Sassanou (Feb 11, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
- Cosmos 2
- Asus Z97 A
- I7 4790k
- 16go DDR3 Corsair
- Silent pro m2 850
- Kingston hyperX 3K 480go
- SLI GTX 970
- full water by EK

*Mods:*
- PSU in the front bay
- 480 rad at the bottom
- fairing with real leather on all the plates

Hi ! 
Here is my last Cosmos 2  
The goal was to make a high end Cosmos 2 with luxury style, high end material and a "pure" look. 
Hope you will like


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Feb 11, 2015)

Very nice. Love how the visible tubing is routed and the 970's look comically small in comparison.


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 11, 2015)

You sir have a nice computer there, ultra clean, very nice modded.
Please, tell me an aproximative price.. how much did that computer cost ?


----------



## Dodge (Feb 11, 2015)

sassanou good work continues like this it is fantastic !!

dodge63.


----------



## Kira (Feb 12, 2015)

*It's clean but I find no real originality *


----------



## AxGaming (Feb 13, 2015)

*beautiful case, very well organized 9/10.*


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 13, 2015)

"First Class ++" like all of your builds  Nice pics, great mod!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2015)

Like what you did to the fans


----------



## zo0lykas (Feb 15, 2015)

sorry but where is all rest connections? like sata,fan or even simple usb? :/


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 15, 2015)

zo0lykas said:


> sorry but where is all rest connections? like sata,fan or even simple usb? :/


Looking at the specs, he is using a M.2 drive which plugs directly into the MB. I can't see it, though. All SATA connections must be very well hidden like for that "HyperX". If you look at the 8th picture from the left, you can clearly see the rear fan's cable.


----------



## Sorin Taran (Feb 15, 2015)

zo0lykas
You sir are an idiot, i've read your comments and you look like 13.. what's with this stupid question's ?!


----------



## Heaven7 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> zo0lykas
> You sir are an idiot, i've read your comments and you look like 13.. what's with this stupid question's ?!


Easy, man - please don't swear  He's only asking a question. Even if he was 13, he's got the right to ask any question, even silly or stupid ones!  I don't think it was stupid at all, though.


----------



## Lahma (Feb 20, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Easy, man - please don't swear  He's only asking a question. Even if he was 13, he's got the right to ask any question, even silly or stupid ones!  I don't think it was stupid at all, though.



I completely agree... I think his questions were perfectly valid and I don't see how they were in any way disrespectful. 

Now with that out of the way, I think you have a very nice build here. Very simple and classy looking. Much kudos on not getting carried away with mods that add complexity for no reason! If it was my machine, I would definitely put some cable clips/combs on the GPU power wires though.


----------

